# rod new



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

20/40


----------



## mccoyfish (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks good I wish I could wrap like that!


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Closed wrap...time consuming and tedious but awesome work!!


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice job!!! How did it take you to wrap that?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just Awesome..!!


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*closed wrap*

thank you:sorcerer:


----------

